# Favorite Cigar(s)



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

At one point I was really into Cigars ... Not as much these days but I wanted to get something started ....

What are your favorite Cigars ?

I am a big fan of Cohiba.

Click here for more info


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

When I do purchase a premium cigar it is a Romeo Julieta, or one of the H. Upman varieties. Recently I bought a box of San Antonio Sweets a Thompson Cigar brand, and have been fairly impressed with the product.


----------



## cambridgemason

been smoking cigars everyday for the last 6 years, i like all different brands both light and dark leaf. I prefer any short dark leaf, seems they burn slower and have a good bite to them, but I do like the cheapo, Kentucky Cheroot when I can find them, only one dealer here in the Boston area carries them.


----------



## RJS

I never got really into it, mainly because I couldn't get my humidor to work correctly, but the brands that I did like were Cohiba, Romeo & Julieta, and Punch.  Oh and I use Swisher Sweets as a punk to light fire crakers.   I also used to smoke a pipe.  I really like the smell of pipe tobacco.


----------



## gortex6

kg_hart said:


> What was the brand that "Tony" smoked on the HBO show _The Sapranos_. I tried one of those once and found it to be kinda harsh for my taste.



CAO


----------



## Bro Mike

I dig almost anything made by Rocky Patel.  Especially the 1990 and 1992s.  When I want something a lot stronger, I like the Partagas Black by C Fuentes.

I used to have a cigar guy here in town who was always giving me freebies to try out.  Eventually got fired for giving away too many nice cigars.  Man, I miss that guy!

He dropped a CAO Vision on me one time that almost made me want to sell my kids for another of those $20 sticks!


----------



## LRG

El Rey Maduro, with Chivas on the rocks.

JR Cigars are the best supplier of all cigars


----------



## TCShelton

LRG said:


> El Rey Maduro, with Chivas on the rocks.



That sounds like a hell of an evening...


----------



## LRG

Those evenings are too far apart.

And Thanks for that fine comp.


----------



## cmoreno85tx

You sure you're not this guy ? lol


----------



## LRG

That is great


----------



## david918

That pic does look like it was taken in Larry's Mexican Restaurant and Cantina   in Wharton


----------



## gortex6

Cohiba (Hecho En Cuba), Montecristo (Hecho En Cuba), Romeo y Julieta (Hecho En Cuba)


----------



## brwdmason

Arturo Fuentes Short Story


----------



## owls84

Ok  while on my vacation in Mexico I had a Romeo y Julieta. I have to say, I really don't know what the big fuss is about a Cuban cigar. I think it has more to do with they are banned in the US then Quality. I actually had a Helix Maduro that I enjoyed way more. But then again, I prefer whiskey over scotch, so my credibility is shot.


----------



## nick1368

LRG said:


> El Rey Maduro, with Chivas on the rocks.



that does sound like a helluva an evening, might be having one those after elections on Monday night...lol.


----------



## LRG

To the future my brother


----------



## Bill Lins

I useta love them things but no more...  :-(


----------



## Nate Riley

CAO Gold is my favorite.  I prefer a smaller ring gauge so I like the torpedos best. To me this is a nice smooth smoke. 

I also smoke Henry Clay cigars, a good smoke for the money.  I don't know if he had anything more to with the cigars than the name, but the historical figure was a Mason.


----------



## Joey

RJS said:


> I never got really into it, mainly because I couldn't get my humidor to work correctly, but the brands that I did like were Cohiba, Romeo & Julieta, and Punch.  Oh and I use Swisher Sweets as a punk to light fire crakers.   I also used to smoke a pipe.  I really like the smell of pipe tobacco.



I like those too..... And, another of my favorites is called Park Avenue 44. It's a special reserve blend made by Khansotia & Co. They are a very smooth cigar.


----------



## scottmh59

big fan of cao,macanudo,partegas,and punch..gurkha makes a great smoke. i have about 1000 in my humidor of many different brands,a lot of the "every day smokes".the ones that are around a buck or so a stick are some of my favs,i.e"villar''villar,ciglo..opusX is a great cigar,but a little over rated.I have a friend that hooks me up with cubans,and there good and everything but theres too many dominican's that are just as good if not better,and of course easier to get.


----------



## RedTemplar

Nate Riley said:


> CAO Gold is my favorite.  I prefer a smaller ring gauge so I like the torpedos best. To me this is a nice smooth smoke.
> 
> I also smoke Henry Clay cigars, a good smoke for the money.  I don't know if he had anything more to with the cigars than the name, but the historical figure was a Mason.



Henry Clay PGM of Kentucky was among the few politicians that did not renounce his membership during the anti-masonic movement of the 1800s.


----------



## Scotty32

> I dig almost anything made by Rocky Patel



Rocky Patel is winning me over. I tried 'The Edge' once & soon after bought more to age in my humidor. I would suggest Rocky Patel's "The Decade". Very nice.
PadrÃ³n 1926 & 1964 Series are great.

Another good smoke is Kinky Friedman's cigar line. I began with 'Willie' & 'Kinkycristo'. There are always a few of these in the humidor.
Kinky Friedman Cigars - Kinky's Cigar Store


----------



## C_Cabra

I like everything I have smoked from Carlos Torano.  I haven't smoked a lot of the more expensive cigars but this is a medium priced cigar that tastes good. I get the different varieties from 4-10 dollars a stick.  I smoked a couple of Virtuoso's over the weekend and it was a very smooth smoke for a full bodied cigar.   Like most other good cigars it's cuban seed and cuban rollers who no longer live in cuba.


----------



## C_Cabra

I tried a few Adrian's cigars this weekend. I wrote a review of the Adrian's Toro Maduro over at CigarPass.com - Cigar Reviews, Cigar Forums, Cigar News, Cigar Information and more

I met the owner Michael Rosales on Friday out in Georgetown at His and Hers Treasures on the square. Nice guy.  I was impressed with his cigars so I bought a box.

The owner lives here in Texas. The wrapper and filler are Costa Rican.  Nice smoke.

Home | Adrian's Premium Costa Rican Cigars


----------



## C_Cabra

Had a Padron 2000 Maduro yesterday. Not bad. A little rough to start but smooths out for the second and last third.  Also smoked a Romeo Y Julieta Habana Reserve this weekend.  That one was a very nice smoke.  These are cheaper sticks 2-3 bucks.  Trying to find a good inexpensive cigar I will like smoking to stock my humi with.


----------



## scottmh59

VILLAR Y VILLAR CIGARS  
Handmade NIC 
Wrapper: ECSU    Binder: HON    Filler: NIC/HON/DR 
Medium Bodied 

Handcrafted in Esteli, Nicaragua, the Villar y Villar is a classic medium-bodied blend comprised of tobaccos from three nations and wrapped in a Colorado Ecuadorian Sumatran wrapper. It is a solid, no-nonsense cigar, packed with flavor and very fairly priced. 

*these are very good smokes for the money,and might be what you are looking for......*

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigars&brand=VILLAR Y VILLAR


----------



## JBD

Saturday night is was:

Steak - NY Strip Mesquite Grilled in my Backyard - with a salad - Balsalmic Vinegar and Spanish EVOO
Wine - Duckhorn Merlot 2001
Cigars - CAO Brazilia Rabusto and Nub Cameroon
Cigar Elixir - Remy XO and Courvoisier (when the Remy ran out)

Best Part?  Brother who was raised two weeks before me to enjoy it all with.!!


----------



## TCShelton

Sounds like a hell of a night, JBD.:beer:


----------



## JBD

I am thinkin we need a Masonic Herf here in the MetroMess shortly - anyone in the mood?


----------



## TCShelton

Herf?


----------



## JBD

Herf = Cigar Smoking get together (Man Card Recharging)


----------



## TCShelton

Ah, ok.  Sorry, not a cigar guy.


----------



## C_Cabra

I'd be up for a Herf but Dallas is a little bit of a Drive for me


----------



## Nate C.

Rocky Patel consistently has excellent cigars. I think Montecristos are the Cadillac cigar, though.  

I also enjoy pretty much any of the AVO brand, and the La Gloria Cubana Serie R.

My preferred beverage to go with a stogie is Elijah Craig bourbon or George Dickel whisky on the rocks.


----------



## Traveling Man

Macanudo Robust is my consistent favourite.
I have to agree that Cuban cigars are vastly over rated because they are “the forbidden fruit”.
Most individuals I have run into that “thought” they had purchased real Cuban cigars were duped. I didn’t spoil their dreams. (I’m not a total buzz kill).

"If I cannot smoke in heaven, then I shall not go."
-- Mark Twain


----------



## LRG

Wow, have I got one for you. Los Blancos nine

A brother from Katy owns a cigar shop-Absolute Tobaccos


----------



## JBD

Guess I am going to need to go to El Campo again - -


----------



## LRG

I'll save one for you Brother


----------



## Texas_Justice85

my bro in law got me hooked on a great cigar called Camacho, they kicked my butt the first time I tried them and I am not a novice cigar smoker by any means.

great buzz and excellent with crown and coke


----------



## Bro Mike

My humidor died a horrible death last month thanks to a water leak.  It was full of all sorts of good stuff my brother had brought back with him from the DR.  :32:


I like the Decade line and also his ITC 10th Anniversary line, but there is only one place around that stocks those.  



Scotty32Âº said:


> Rocky Patel is winning me over. I tried 'The Edge' once & soon after bought more to age in my humidor. I would suggest Rocky Patel's "The Decade". Very nice.


----------



## scottmh59

Bro Mike said:


> ITC 10th Anniversary line, but there is only one place around that stocks those.



a few online stores that carry them:


http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-ITC&cat=3
http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=682
http://www.elitecigar.com/db/Rocky+Patel+ITC+10th+Anniversary+Cigars/
http://www.cigarking.com/finditem/7848
http://cigarshack.net/2009/06/03/review-rocky-patel-itc-10th-anniversary-toro/

:17:and bro mike..check this place out for a new humidor.great value,great products..
http://tampahumidor.com/sd4/department/humidors-10109.cfm


----------



## WarriorProphet

I swing a bit wildly.

Romeo y Jullietta - Aroma de Habana, Maduro Reserva, and Robusto's (I forget the exact name)

Helix - The Connecticut wrapped ones...

Ashton - Really any Ashton's, more especially their Robustos, Or Cabinet #10/#11

Davidoff - Again any Davidoff


----------



## Bro_Vick

San Cristobal Maestro is my favorite, I also had a Macanudo 1968 a couple of days ago that was pretty darn good, even though Macanudo has a bad rep among serious cigar smokers.  I also really love CAO Brazilia blend, good stuff.

I would say they are my top three.


----------



## lopezgj

My Top 10:

1.	Ashton Aged Maduro No. 10 - Dominican
2.	Bolivar Robusto - Dominican, Habano
3.	Trinidad Robusto â€“ Maduro, Dominican
4.	Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 - Maduro, Honduran
5.	Rocky Patel Olde World - Maduro, Honduran
6.	Gurkha Ancient Warrior - Dominican
7.	Gurkha Black Dragon â€“ Maduro, Honduran
8.	Graycliff Double Espresso â€“ Maduro, Bahamas
9.	Tres Hermanos â€“ Cigar Factory, New Orleans, LA
10.	Vieux Carre â€“ Cigar Factory, New Orleans, LA


----------



## BryanMaloney

If I had smoked Cuban cigars, which is, of course, impossible, my #1 would be a Cuaba Salomones followed by the Cuban Bolivar Corona Extra. However, of course, that would be impossible. Thus, my favorite would be the Don Lino Africa Tembo, followed by the Camacho Corojo Churchill, then a properly-aged Punch Pita, then several members of the CAO line.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I also like the Cubans you listed. I won't say it was impossible for me however. When you travel overseas Cubans are easily accessible and fairly cheap in certain parts of the world. What I did find, however, is that the Navy frowns upon you bringing them back. Of course that only really applies when you get caught. Something I never experienced. 

I have tried so many over the years I never really settled on any one in particular. One of my wife's friends owns a cigar shop and I stop in there quite often for fun. He has always given me a good hookup and never disappointed me with his choices. I will usually ask him for a recommendation and he will get me a good selection to try. He always comes up with something different.


----------



## Cigarzan

Lotsa good smokes in this thread!  My coolerdor is stocked with Matacan (Mexican puro, really nice), La Gloria Cubana (maduro Churchills), Punch double coronas, Omar Ortez Originals (torpedos), Geniune Counterfeit Cubans (I know, but they're delish) and a box of Travis Club Senators.  I can't afford 'em, but I like  My Father and several other "boutique" cigars...it's a good thang my tastes run pretty pedestrian!


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Rocky Patel American market selection, Montecristo White label.  Romeo Y Julietta


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Cigarzan said:


> Lotsa good smokes in this thread!  My coolerdor is stocked with Matacan (Mexican puro, really nice), La Gloria Cubana (maduro Churchills), Punch double coronas, Omar Ortez Originals (torpedos), Geniune Counterfeit Cubans (I know, but they're delish) and a box of Travis Club Senators.  I can't afford 'em, but I like Our Father and several other "boutique" cigars...it's a good thang my tastes run pretty pedestrian!




Good selection!!! LOL Genuine Counterfeit Cubans lol...  that just sounds funny.


----------



## Cigarzan

SeeKer.mm said:


> Good selection!!! LOL Genuine Counterfeit Cubans lol...  that just sounds funny.


 
I know! They come in a cabinet and have a fake Cuban warranty seal overstamped with the word "COUNTERFEIT"... they're made by Perdomo and are pretty darn good!


----------



## Plustax

Leon Jimenez    I've tried quite a few & always come back to Leon Jimenez.  Used to go to the factory & get them in Santo Domingo.... much better prices there.  :39::39:


----------



## BryanMaloney

I'm enjoying AKA (American Kick Ass) lately.


----------

